# Under golden curves - ***NSFW***



## Trever1t (Jan 26, 2014)

_POR0931-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jan 26, 2014)

Very sensual, yet tastefully done Bill. So, how are you liking the new D800 for glamour portraiture? Are you getting along well with it after such good use of the D700? What are your "impressions" of the new camera for the kind of work that you do, this type of on-location, outdoor glam/portraiture work?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 26, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Very sensual, yet tastefully done Bill. So, how are you liking the new D800 for glamour portraiture? Are you getting along well with it after such good use of the D700? What are your "impressions" of the new camera for the kind of work that you do, this type of on-location, outdoor glam/portraiture work?




Thanks Derrel!  

The D800. My first real shoot with it yesterday other than a few landscapes that turned out nicely. The amount of detail captured is absolutely incredible. Look at Valentine's portrait in full size on flicker, see her lip hairs and count the pores of her nose, crazy, insanely amazing detail. ISO, high iso is no longer high iso...just use it when necessary and don't even think twice. I've taken shots at iso 3200 that might be iso 400 on the d700. Well it feels that way. File size is humongous, causes me to think more, snap less. Not necessarily bad thing. I bought a Drobo for file storage with 5 2T drives


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, I like the curves a lot in this photo.

Very nice.


----------



## binga63 (Jan 26, 2014)

Gorgeous shot as always... d800's are so much fun


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2014)

It is seeming to be worth everything I paid and then some!


----------



## acparsons (Jan 27, 2014)

Note sure if it's my monitor or not, but it looks a tad over exposed.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I like it, but I would have went dead center for this one. I would also dial down the exposure around her a bit to make her stand out more. Her legs are a smidge blue.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2014)

I debated dead center as opposed to offset Luke it is. ...I just liked this better but it could go either way.


----------

